# Orange cable outer



## Soltydog (16 May 2009)

approx 3m length of orange cable outer as per top right of pic. Would like to swap for 2.2m of blue, or free to good home


----------



## Joe24 (17 May 2009)

That looks almost pink. Id love it on the crap fixed
I have no blue cable outer to swap
Is it for brakes or gears or doesnt it matter?


----------



## Soltydog (17 May 2009)

Hi Joe

The swap thing was a long shot  
It is an orangey/pinky colour & a bit brighter than I wanted 
It's a brake cable outer, but I guess it can be used for either ?

PM me your address & i'll get it posted


----------



## Joe24 (17 May 2009)

That will be going on the cheapo fixed then


----------

